# Fullfillment Company taking new product



## Dr. G (Jun 18, 2007)

Any know whcih fullfillment company would be the best to contact that would allow me to place my new product on their site and have them design a templete so that it could be printed on. We produce the product and would like to set up a website for people to put their design on it, but none of the fullfillment companies have templetes for it. 

Dr. G


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dr. G said:


> Any know whcih fullfillment company would be the best to contact that would allow me to place my new product on their site and have them design a templete so that it could be printed on. We produce the product and would like to set up a website for people to put their design on it, but none of the fullfillment companies have templetes for it.
> 
> Dr. G


If you produce the product, then you wouldn't need the fulfillment company.

The fulfillment companies (generally) produce the product and ship it out for you.

What services are you looking to outsource specifically?


----------



## Dr. G (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long to get back with you. I was away on vacation and could not get my email. We produce a shoe cover product that I would like the fullfilment companies to carry for us and we would supply them. My goal is to get them to carry it and place a template on their site so people could put their designs on it. Do you know the best company to contact for this?

Dr. G


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know any fulfillment company that can print on shoes (or shoe covers).

What is the shoe cover made out of?


----------

